# This happens when I try to start the openbox with xorg.conf in/etc/X11/



## r0g3r (Nov 17, 2016)

```
[    73.375]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[    73.375] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    73.375] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64
[    73.375] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Koneko 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Thu Nov 17 04:24:23 BRT 2016     r0g3r@Koneko:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/r0g3r amd64
[    73.375] Build Date: 03 November 2016  07:10:10AM
[    73.375] 
[    73.376] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    73.376]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    73.376] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    73.376] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 17 05:52:31 2016
[    73.376] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    73.377] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    73.377] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    73.377] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    73.377] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    73.377] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    73.377] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    73.377] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    73.377] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    73.377] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    73.378] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    73.378] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    73.378] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    73.378] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    73.378] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    73.378] (II) Loader magic: 0x8112f0
[    73.378] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    73.378]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    73.378]     X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[    73.378]     X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[    73.378]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    73.379] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0f31:1019:7ed4 rev 14, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f080/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    73.379] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    73.379] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    73.379] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    73.384] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.384]     compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    73.384]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    73.384] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    73.384] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    73.385] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    73.386] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.386]     compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.21.15
[    73.386]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.386]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[    73.386] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,
    HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,
    HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,
    HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,
    HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200
[    73.389] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[    73.389] (--) using VT number 9

[    73.407] (EE) No devices detected.
[    73.407] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    73.407] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    73.407] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[    73.407] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    73.407] (EE)
[    73.420] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

http://pastebin.com/raw/Caj7qRkG


----------



## scottro (Nov 17, 2016)

It looks as if the Intel drivers are having trouble with your card. As I've not been one to get it working with newer cards, I'm not the one to give advice, but you can try adding xf86-video-vesa which will probably work. Also, if it's an EFI installation, you can try scfb. https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------



## scottro (Nov 17, 2016)

And just after writing that, I finally got FreeBSD-CURRENT working with Intel  with the drm-next-4.7.  (I have a brief writeup of what I did at https://srobb.net/yoga2.html).  Note that is for a Haswell 4000, no idea if it will work on later cards. I used the git repository at https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-base-graphics


----------



## r0g3r (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll try that too


----------

